# Soliton battery and motor voltage



## trezzo (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot, for the next i will look for the correct forum.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

No, it is not that type of controller (none that I know of are).

It can only go down in voltage.

48V isn't enough, get another couple batteries to test.


----------

